# Baltimore to Quebec



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife and I are plannng to drive to Quebec City area (Beaupre) from Baltimore.  We figure we can do it in two days leaving on a friday morning and checking in on a sat afternoon.  Any suggestions for a nice stop-over for an evening or night"


----------



## AKE (Nov 16, 2008)

As the majority of your driving will be in the states, it would be better to stop somewhere in New York or Vermont.  Once you cross the border into Canada then the only major city is Montreal which is only a few hours away from Quebec City.  What time of the year will you be travelling?  In the summer time the Lake George / Finger Lakes area of NY state is pretty.  Come fall / winter, there will be rain and snow and a lot of the resorts will not be open.  Burlington (Vermont) is ok- lots of facilities and things to do - we oftren stay there when we ski in Vermont or upper NY state.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, we will be travelling the last week of september.  We hope to catch some fall foliage.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 24, 2008)

You could stop in Albany. The scenery is pretty around there, and there are a ton of hotels around there, so you can get a good deal on room using Priceline.


----------



## dryden (Dec 17, 2008)

*i've done that run before...*

twice skiing over christmas.  i agree, albany is a good spot- kind of half way and won't take you too far off course.  if i remember correctly, once into canada montreal is up and to the left about 45 mins (?), and quebec is up and to the right about two hours (i found that out by mistake). in my opinion, montreal is a great city that may deserve a few days visit.  to go to montreal, you'd be going west to come back east to quebec. that ride to quebec is a tough two hours as there isn't much scenery....kind of like the new york state thruway!  however, once there, the old city and new city of quebec are quite the site.  enjoy!!!


----------



## AKE (Dec 18, 2008)

You actually go by the outskirts of Montreal on the way to Quebec City.  If you do decide to go into downtown Montreal then beware that the expressways are very narrow and traffic moves way above speed limits with exits just appearing at the last minute.  You can only use a hands-free cell phone in the province of Quebec and not all cities allow right turns on red.


----------

